# Latest Siamese / Himalayan litter/s



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the lovelies


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

nice one Naomi Cant wait to get my self some siams and himmys


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely, Naomi! Gorgeous bubs!


----------

